# Star Wars



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 22, 2009)

Young woman presents her hilarious, if uninformed, interpretation of George Lucas' extraterrestrial epic.

YouTube - Star Wars: Retold (by someone who hasn't seen it)


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 22, 2009)

that was really funny love the bit with the muppets:rolling:


----------



## Mari (Jan 22, 2009)

> that was really funny love the bit with the muppets



That did cheer me up a bit, I did not see Star Wars (too violent for me) but my boys made me watch Spaceballs which was fun. :dimples: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Jan 22, 2009)

[sign] 15/10 [/sign]


Wonder if Daniel will agree with my scoring


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2009)

[SIGN]11/10[/SIGN]


----------

